# state campus police jobs



## DC10 (Sep 29, 2006)

See these jobs often for DPH and DMH. Looks like a good steeping stone or possible perm position. Anyone here work for these agencies and can say how the conditions, morale and support from mngt are?

Also, I hear it can sometimes take over 30 days to get the CORI/BI done before one is hired? Has this always been the case and can one start at the higher end of the posted salary based on exp/edu or must they start at the listed 28k base?

Thanks for the help


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

Crappy dead end jobs, only good for making some connections.


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2006)

I haven't heard to many good things about the Dmh Police except for the state benefits. THE Dmh cops in Boston's Govt Center just sit at a desk and watch people sign in. If they had to arrest someone thay have to call the supervisor for permission.


----------



## jyanis (Jul 23, 2004)

You will start at the lowest/first step as they are union positions...often with MANY (12-15) steps in the pay grade. So one can top out in about 15 years!!! YESSSS!!!!!


----------



## roccopd (Oct 5, 2006)

DMH and DPH police jobs are what you want to make of them... as a campus PO with the DMH Metro Boston, You interact with many local and state police agencies as well as county sheriffs. You deal with court appointed offenders and can realy have your hands full!!! The pay could be better but there is a crap load of OT and the shift SGTs are great.. Also it is a great place to make contacts and to get your MCJTC reserve police academy.. and training in OC Baton and cuffing with the DPH ...


----------



## mactj2 (Nov 4, 2005)

DC10 said:


> See these jobs often for DPH and DMH.
> 
> Sorry...but I have to ask...what is the DPH and DMH?


----------



## soxrock75 (Jul 26, 2004)

mactj2 said:


> DC10 said:
> 
> 
> > See these jobs often for DPH and DMH.
> ...


----------



## mactj2 (Nov 4, 2005)

soxrock75 said:


> mactj2 said:
> 
> 
> > *DPH: Department of Public Health*
> ...


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

The DMH folks get plenty of OT as they often guard their facility patients at outside hospitals. I haven't had a whole lot of interaction with them but they are always nice, helpful and friendly.


----------



## csauce777 (Jan 10, 2005)

roccopd said:


> DMH and DPH police jobs are what you want to make of them... as a campus PO with the DMH Metro Boston, You interact with many local and state police agencies as well as county sheriffs. You deal with court appointed offenders and can realy have your hands full!!! The pay could be better but there is a crap load of OT and the shift SGTs are great.. Also it is a great place to make contacts and to get your MCJTC reserve police academy.. and training in OC Baton and cuffing with the DPH ...


By the way, anyone notice that MSP has changed the waiver requriements for SSPO's? If my memory serves me correctly, it used to be the R/I academy and an associates degree for the waiver. Now its a points system with those two requirements only giving about half of the needed points. Even a BA with the R/I isnt enough if you havent completed other training also. I think this started September 1.


----------



## Mitpo62 (Jan 13, 2004)

State campus police jobs? Hands down, BSC. Just do it! :yes:


----------



## Macop (May 2, 2002)

_Jyanis wrote :_
You will start at the lowest/first step as they are union positions
Union jobs don't mean you start at bottom step.


----------



## jyanis (Jul 23, 2004)

Macop said:


> _Jyanis wrote :_
> You will start at the lowest/first step as they are union positions
> Union jobs don't mean you start at bottom step.


True however, good luck in securing a job at a higher pay step in an AFSCME position. It does not happen.


----------



## Mass (Jan 21, 2006)

I had interviewed a quit a while ago and these are the same questions that I had asked the board, the answers were,
Max out after 10yrs
Everybody starts at the same pay, but the bennies are OK and there is OT

Try applying to MGH Police/Security, they base there pay on experience and education. My base starting pay was 10G more than DMH, training is good, managers, supervisors and co-workers are great to work with and everybody has a good time while working. 
But if you can get on to any dept. for experience then do it, because it will only help you in the future.


----------

